# gaited driving mini



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would have to see it to believe it.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Me too... I must see a video!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

A lot of times if a horse is predestined to gate or pace it happens when they are tired. Can you speed the horse up while keeping contact to get them back to trotting?


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

My OTSTB will go into a singlefoot or fox walk if brought down to "too slow" of a gait. He is all trot when asked to move out but when collected he goes into gait mode.

He also prefers to gait under saddle which is fantastic for long trail rides.

I just try to push him beyond gait which thankfully he switches back to a trot when asked to move forward.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Idrivetrotters said:


> My OTSTB will go into a singlefoot or fox walk if brought down to "too slow" of a gait. He is all trot when asked to move out but when collected he goes into gait mode.
> 
> He also prefers to gait under saddle which is fantastic for long trail rides.
> 
> I just try to push him beyond gait which thankfully he switches back to a trot when asked to move forward.


You have a breed that paces so that is not surprising. We are talking about a mini that should not have gait in its background.


----------



## peekdvm (Oct 12, 2014)

He definitely is gaiting and when pushed for speed he elects to canter not trot-tried this to solicit a trot! He should be able to gait or trot when asked but I think this would require more ground work, and I would love to do this but I am disabled so standing and walking are not my strong suits. I was just curious as to why he prefers to gait under harness. I am a former equine vet and also own two MFTs. I am going to try and get my friend who competes in driving to video my mini. He is just perfect for me and I stay amazed at him and what he has learned and am grateful for all he has taught me.


----------

